# Massachusetts gathering, anyone?



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Who's up for another MA gathering? I know of several people who have expressed interest. Post here if you'd like to come, and don't be shy about posting ideas for what we should do! It would be great to have a definite plan of what we'll be doing beforehand, so we don't have to decide at the gathering. 

At the last gathering, we met in Boston, went to the Museum of Science, and then out to eat. 

So... lets start planning.


----------



## gravity james (Nov 3, 2004)

im a bostonian, but im in new hampshire right now. i think im coming down to mass in early august. I might be able to stop by whereever there is a meet up.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm there!


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Oops. Could this be moved to the Gathering forum?


----------



## luvtalaugh (Oct 8, 2004)

i'll come


----------



## spadoan (May 5, 2005)

I will come, I live in Somerville


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Great! And :wel to SAS, spadoan.


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*border*

hi,

i live on the mass/Ct border.
can i drive to meet your group?

uconngrad


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, ucoongrad! It would be great if you joined us.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

who all came to the last gathering?

when exactly is the next gathering?

um im not really much of a people person. im not sure if id be interested.


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*organizing*

i have attended and helped
organize many SA meetings.

it is tough to get SA people togather.
some are on meds and relaxed, some arent and are stressed
some dont show up and miss a huge opportunity
to be normal.

some are very succesful and still
claim to have SA and are not even on meds :con

:stu

uconngrad :cig


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

> who all came to the last gathering?


Last MA gathering it was me, ShyViolet, hidingout, ColdFury and Babygraceglue. (None of which, with the exception of ShyViolet and myself, are really on the forums anymore, from what I can tell.) We were all pretty quiet the whole time.



> when exactly is the next gathering?


Not sure yet. ShyViolet and I were thinking late summer/early fall might be the best time, but it's certainly open to discussion.



> um im not really much of a people person. im not sure if id be interested


 I'm not much of a people person either. But it was nice to be around understanding SA folks.


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*mix*

:cig my anxiety makes me want to talk
and keep talking. with xanex i can relax and 
either talk or listen to everybody else.

:con uh....xanex is great for SA


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*any month*

yeah,

meeting any month is fine with me.
maybe we can do something like 
meet at a museum and go to a restaurant.


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*How is everyone*

I would like to meet up and try to have a conversation.....I'm new to this forum and started having anxiety at about 19...I'm 24 now It has worsened and about 6 months ago I said I can't live like this and have been getting help for the past 6 months...I have tried all types of meds but I'm getting their just need some support and people who understand what I'm going through...I live in Boston and could meet up on a weekend when I'm not working or later in the day....it would be funny if I met up with someone I know...there are more people out there that mask it like men I work with using alcohol like many of my family and I know they just need help but are afraid of seeing that they have a problem..this is what I feel like :afr


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd like to come, but the thought makes me a little squeamish. I'll try to work up the nerve.


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*feeling the same*

I feel the same way but I am willing to meet if anyone else wants.......we could meet anywhere Uconn said the Museum.....Uconn which one; museum of science or did you guys meet their already......I know the aquariam is a good place in Boston because right across from it is fanuell hall...lots of restaurants...man I have not been to the aquarium since I was a kid...well I'm open to anything just everyone has to be in on it.....If anyone has really bad anxiety we could go some place quieter.....anyways who has a car...I got one.....maybe everyone would be more relaxed in a more peaceful environment....I could always pick up 2 people around the Boston area

ANYONE have ideas


----------



## dreamsnshadows (Jun 23, 2005)

*when?*

I would be interested--I would probably be older than most of you at 47...... I live in Southern VT is that OK?


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*planning*

in the past when SA groups meet.
we try to meet at a place that is 
easy to get to, like a library. then 
if people want, go to a restaurant.
if someone wants to leave early that is okay.

If someone is very firmiliar with the Boston area
maybe they can plan it. then whomever is interested
emails them ( private message) for directions and time

maybe a museum is too much for some SA people?
I dont know, last year I was the one who didnt want
to meet people in a restaurant, but one year later,
with good meds, i am up for meeting people and telling people
what helped me and making new friends.

:con


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Hello*

Hi dreamsnshadows if you are willing to come....it really should not even matter how old....looks....whatever...... we all have anxiety on theses boards and I would just like to get a perspective and understanding...I definitely thought I was a rare case but know I definitely know I am not alone...........hey guys/gals anyone from Boston who has any ideas about where we could meet like Uconn said.... please just throw some ideas out...I will also think of a couple of things and post my thoughts :thanks


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*another idea for a place to meet*

i cant remember what my old name 
was. i think meds make affect my memory :stu

another idea: is there any college people who know of 
a quiet study-room on a boston campus we could meet?

i dont know if they can be reserved on saturdays though. :con


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

I like beanman24's idea of the Aquarium. That might be really fun.

At the last gathering we all met at North Station, walked to the LOTR exhibit at the Science Museum, and then ate at Bertucci's. We didn't talk about SA, we just hung out with eachother and had a good time.

dreamsnshadows, it would be great if you could come!

I'm going to be the bold one here and speak up-

I'm in email contact with a few MA SASers, who have told me that they don't feel comfortable with the idea of the gathering being a support group where everyone discusses SA. I think that some people's idea of a gathering has differed from others' idea of what a gathering is. The people I've discussed it with feel that the gathering is a place for us to just hang out with people we "know" from here and do whatever people do when they hang out.

I feel the same way, personally. I probably wouldn't go if I knew we were meeting as a support group to discuss SA. I think that would be too much for me. And others feel the same way as me but they don't feel comfortable speaking up about it.I think a support group is a fine idea, but it should be separate from the gatherings. 

How does everyone else feel about that? Please give your opinion.


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*thoughts*

:cig

I wasnt trying to push the "support group" idea, i like
to get togather with SA people and do fun things to get my mind
off SA.

i guess, i was thinking of the people who write that they 
are too anxious to come meet. :con i mean, one guy in an 
SA group strongly encouraged me to take meds, and six months
later i did. to thank him, now i am trying to look him up and invite him to 
visit Ct to do normal things ( like take a train to NY from here and look around).

but i understand what you are saying, having SA is like having a 
negative thread run through your mind, you just want it to stop
so you can have fun and enjoy life.

i like the aquariam idea and bertouchi's restaurant.

uconn


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*YEAH PIP*

I agree with you it should be just a place where we can just meet up and if someone happens to bring in or talk about their problem that's fine but we still have the forums here to do that..........and plus we will be together and could just have a good time like pip said...yeah I like the aquarium idea because it's not like you have to talk the entire time just chill and look at all the cool exhibits and plus there is soooo much stuff in that location of Boston to do .........well if anybody else agrees with Pip and I ...I think the aquarium sounds good.....just email me and let me know and we can all try to set up a daye or if anyone else has a better idea let me know :b


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I think the aquarium is a good idea. Maybe we should go to a restaurant first though. Last time we went to the museum first and everyone sort of went their seperate ways in the crowd. I think having dinner together first would be a better way to get to know each other.

I do agree that we shouldn't just sit around and discuss SA. I'm not looking for a support group. I just want to hang out and have fun.


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Good Idea Shy*

Yeah that sounds like a good Idea violet....break the Ice in a restaurant before we go somewhere...yeah I think the aquarium sounds pretty cool but agin if anyone else can think of something better I'm definitely open........Hi Sheri I think it would be good for all of us to get together.....but you know if ya can't make ya can't make it.....I was just wondering when a good date is to set this up...any ideas Sheri,violet,lips,Uconn,pip,gravity,stormnshadows.luvtalaugh,username.......andeveryone else..... :cig


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*weekend*

how about the first weekend in august?
:cig

just throwing an idea out :stu


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: weekend*



uconngrad said:


> how about the first weekend in august?
> :cig
> 
> just throwing an idea out :stu


Aw, I wasn't picking on you or anything. :squeeze

How many people here are college students in Boston? If so, would it be more convenient to have the gathering late August/ early September, when they all return to the city for school?


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Yeah that sounds good*

Yeah later august sounds good whenever ...it's fine with me lets just all try to set a date and make it definite....soo we can all meet up :b


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

:afr 

cool

:sas


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay, I guess I'll start by throwing out a couple dates that work for me. If it doesn't work for you, let us all know and we'll discuss another date.

Weekends are better for me b/c I work full time during the week. But August is looking like a busy month for me during the weekends as well regarding work. I'll have a more definite idea of which days are okay for me by the end of the week, but so far it looks like the weekend of the 20th and 21st are good.

September looks like a better month for me in terms of free time.

Does anyone have other dates and suggestions they would like to throw out? Please post them. Don't be shy about it- let us know what works best for you


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*weekend*

i work full time during the week
so a weekend would work for me 
too. any weekend in august should 
work. :con


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*I don't care*

lets just meet on some weekend eveybody has to post their thoughts on this one...come on SA people we are all in the same hell called earth


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

I want to go too


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Cool, Jochy.

So? Everyone post their thoughts about what dates work best. Otherwise I'll be harrassing all of you with PMs.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

As of right now any date is fine with me.


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

weekends are perfect for me, but also all fridays I am available after 2pm.


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

ok, these are my days:

-friday 12 after 2pm
-saturday 13 all day
--friday 19 after 2pm
-saturday 20 all day
-sunday 21 all day


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Okay, what about September 3rd? It's a Saturday.


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

perfect for me


----------



## beanman24 (Jul 8, 2005)

*I CAN DIG IT*

SOUNDS GOO TO ME...HOPEFULLY i WON'T GET CAUGHT INTO HAVING WORK O.T.... BUT WEEKENDS WOULD BE MY ONLY CHANCE


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

no one else? come on guys, if we make it I'll buy coffee for every one.


----------



## lstein89 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sept 3rd seems to be a workable day, from those who have responded. I can be there... Where? :con

The aquarium was mentioned and prefferably a resturant B4hand... Any1 have any ideas?


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

lets do it, NE aquarium is ok

september 3, 11 am, where exactly?

who is going?


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't go due to some drastic, life-changing circumstances. But I hope the gathering happens and you all have lots of fun and post pics for me.


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

nothing happened, thanks pip for posting, at least you said "I can't go"


----------

